# Rockhampton Drinking - Where To Go?



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

Like the title says. Any good places to grab a beer in Rocky? I don't think there are any breweries there, so just a decent pub with good beers on tap or in bottles would be good!


----------



## kwikkwaka (28/1/08)

The Heritage Hotel is about the pick of the pubs in Rocky for me, 
http://www.theheritagehotel.com.au/ 
Or there is Odowd's Irish pub which is ok also, they normally have the standard Kilkenny and Guiness on tap.

It is Rocky afterall, cant expect too much :lol: 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

Any ideas on what beers I could expect to see at the Heritage? The website does not seem to have a list...


----------



## fixa (28/1/08)

Standard beers mate... xxxx, new etc... just a mining/beef town, no fancy beers allowed apparently. 
One of the bars here serves beez neez on tap, that's about all you'll get thats different from the standard fare...


----------



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

It looks like I will be spending a night in Gladstone as well. Anything better there?


----------



## fixa (28/1/08)

Nope. But closer to the water there..


----------



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

Thats good Fixa, I would much rather drink sea water than XXXX or New!


----------



## Maxt (28/1/08)

I reckon you will get some great water views in Rocky over the next few days


----------



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

Maxt said:


> I reckon you will get some great water views in Rocky over the next few days



The flood is expected to peak on Wednesday there. I am hoping it is no where near where I am working!


----------



## kwikkwaka (28/1/08)

kevnlis said:


> Any ideas on what beers I could expect to see at the Heritage? The website does not seem to have a list...



It was before Christmas when I was last in Rockhampton, but I seem to recall they had Becks on tap and maybe one or two of the James Squires beers on tap also, if you want to make sure just give them a ring I am sure they could tell you more.


----------



## kram (28/1/08)

kevnlis said:


> Any ideas on what beers I could expect to see at the Heritage? The website does not seem to have a list...


They had JSAA on tap when I was up at X-mas.


----------



## yardy (28/1/08)

kevnlis said:


> Like the title says. Any good places to grab a beer in Rocky? I don't think there are any breweries there, so just a decent pub with good beers on tap or in bottles would be good!






kevnlis said:


> It looks like I will be spending a night in Gladstone as well. Anything better there?



Heritage is worth a look, I'd be giving Odowds the swerve though.

Port Curtis Hotel in Gladstone is worth a look :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## jimmysuperlative (28/1/08)

The Criterion is a great old pub linkster ... and yeah, great views of the mighty Fitzroy in flood from the verandah.

others worth a look are ...

Allenstown Hotel

The Caves Country Pub (no website)

Brunswick Hotel ...map only

Great Western Hotel ...hats and RM's pub


Not really any geared to the boutique beer market. The Coffee House cafe/motel/restuarant here has a nice wine selection, and last time I was there had a few interesting international beers ....

and also, The "Ginger Mule" bar has only just opened not far from the Heritage ...haven't been yet, but it looks like it's aiming at a more sophisticated punter so it could be worth a look.


----------



## kevnlis (28/1/08)

Thanks guys, I stayed in tonight with a sixer of CPA. Will have a look around tomorrow night though


----------



## kram (28/1/08)

Tomorrow night? There really isn't much to do in Rocky except hit the pubs while the light is still bright.


----------



## bindi (4/4/08)

Old post I know but I will be in Rocky for week [driving up in an hours time],  not looking so flash beer wise.
Did a search here just in case real beer can be found there. :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/08)

bindi said:


> Old post I know but I will be in Rocky for week [driving up in an hours time],  not looking so flash beer wise.
> Did a search here just in case real beer can be found there. :blink:




Bottle some of yours might be the go Bindi, drive out to Roslyn bay to enjoy them (might have to bottle some wine for Maree too) :lol:


----------



## kevnlis (4/4/08)

The pubs there were shocking! I ended hitting the Irish Pub down near the train station and they have a $5 steak which is nice. The Guinness however was horrible!!! :icon_vomit: 

There is a 1st Choice in the city which has quite a decent selection of imports and micros. That is probably your best bet for a decent drop


----------



## bindi (4/4/08)

kevnlis said:


> The pubs there were shocking! I ended hitting the Irish Pub down near the train station and they have a $5 steak which is nice. The Guinness however was horrible!!! :icon_vomit:
> 
> There is a 1st Choice in the city which has quite a decent selection of imports and micros. That is probably your best bet for a decent drop




Thanks for the advice guys, First choice it will be in the morning, bought a case of Coopers pale [$40 here] it was the only beer at the pub around the corner from where I am staying that looked half decent, zip on tap to drink, just the usual mega swill.
It's going down well after the drive [broke a windscreen 40k's out  ] sh$t roads around here. :angry:


----------



## Batz (4/4/08)

bindi said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, First choice it will be in the morning, bought a case of Coopers pale [$40 here] it was the only beer at the pub around the corner from where I am staying that looked half decent, zip on tap to drink, just the usual mega swill.
> It's going down well after the drive [broke a windscreen 40k's out  ] sh$t roads around here. :angry:




Bugger I can't remember Bob,I was working there last year for several weeks.
There was a pub down towards the port,it had your usual Guinness,Kilkenny and others,must have been the Irish thingy as a Guinness pie comes to mind..Seemed ok after 12 hour shifts and only every 14th day off....no wonder I can't remember.

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/4/08)

Rock Vagus ah the memories,Worked for the Health Dept there for a few years. Shite Pubs, shite night life but the nurses were freindly.In fact I married one.Cool.Take your own beer and cowboy suit and you will fit right in.  Best thing in Rocky was the road out.
GB


----------



## Darken (24/3/09)

sorry to bring up a old thread but Ther is one place that is full of hard to find european/german beers in rockhampton. its The anchor Motel it is a great place the Owner is a great guy realy knows his Beers and loves what he is doing. i sometimes pickup my favorite beer from ther AVENTINUS great heavy beer, i love it he has so many styles avalible And has a German black beer on tap. the place isnt much to look at from a distance but once inside u feel at home. Free jukebox and pool tables. worth the effort of going for a visit. Regards Darren Mcdonald 

Edit i forgot to mention he has another of my favs that elliot suggested to try cause he didnt have aventinus avalible and that is a Bavarian Wheat Erdinger, I love it as well i would like to try one day brewing Aventinus and erdinger one day down the track


----------



## staggalee (24/3/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Rock Vagus ah the memories,Worked for the Health Dept there for a few years. Shite Pubs, shite night life but the nurses were freindly.In fact I married one.Cool.Take your own beer and cowboy suit and you will fit right in.  Best thing in Rocky was the road out.
> GB


And the 2nd best thing was the Mechanicall Bull Ride at the Great Western.
As long as you didn`t get full of piss and bad manners and get on it, that is  :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bindi (24/3/09)

Can't find The anchor Motel in Rocky, there is a Blue anchor Motel in Yeppoon in the Yellow pages and Google maps, which is too far.
Is it in Rocky ?

Edit: Found Anchor HOTEL Rockhampton, has to be.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/09)

bindi said:


> Can't find The anchor Motel in Rocky, there is a Blue anchor Motel in Yeppoon in the Yellow pages and Google maps, which is too far.
> Is it in Rocky ?



You'll have to let us now where it is if you find it Bindi. I travel to Rocky fairly regularly and often sit in my motel room drinking expensive beer from 1st Choice dreaming of my home brew. Every now and then I get optimistic a drop into odowds for a pint of very poor guiness or kilkenny, even the coopers pale at odowds didnt taste right it was way overcarbed. But there meals were reasonable.

Cheers Brad

Edit=I am slow. Let us know how ya go.


----------



## Batz (24/3/09)

bindi said:


> Can't find The anchor Motel in Rocky, there is a Blue anchor Motel in Yeppoon in the Yellow pages and Google maps, which is too far.
> Is it in Rocky ?
> 
> Edit: Found Anchor HOTEL Rockhampton, has to be.




I'll be interested in this as well,I get stuck up there for a few weeks at a time and get rather thirsty.

Batz


----------



## Darken (24/3/09)

yep thats the one Anchor hotel on bridge street. chuck a right once over the old bridge and its between a Golfing shop and a old stlye mechanics shop just up the road from the Victoria tavern.


----------



## bindi (25/3/09)

Darken said:


> yep thats the one Anchor hotel on bridge street. chuck a right once over the old bridge and its between a Golfing shop and a old stlye mechanics shop just up the road from the Victoria tavern.




Good to know as the wife has family there and the need for a beer when in Rocky is high. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Darken (29/3/09)

well bindi its worth the effort of dropping in elliot Has a huge range of import beers and spirits (try glacer water if he has it its CRAZY ) i havent been for a while Lately But did enjoy myself while i was there.


----------



## jameson (30/10/12)

Old thread but want to keep with in the title. Any up date on good places to drink in Rockhampton? It is looking like I will be staying there from next week to Christmas for a new job.
Thanks Jameson


----------



## bradsbrew (30/10/12)

jameson said:


> Old thread but want to keep with in the title. Any up date on good places to drink in Rockhampton? It is looking like I will be staying there from next week to Christmas for a new job.
> Thanks Jameson



I'll be up there next week for a few days Jim, we'll have to catch up for a beer or ten.

Cheers


----------



## Maheel (30/10/12)

there is a Dan Murphys in Allenstown on the south side...

probably the best bet for fresh "craft beer"


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (30/10/12)

Maheel said:


> there is a Dan Murphys in Allenstown on the south side...
> 
> probably the best bet for fresh "craft beer"



If you want to check out the girls rocky has to offer check out Zodiac make sure you go to the "Extreme" side other side is just a plain nightclub,

The Keppel Bay Sailing Club in Yepoon is a nice place for a feed and they have the James Squire Beers on tap.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## jimmysuperlative (30/10/12)

Rocky gets a bad rap, but you just got to know where to look... in this case about 25mins from the city. Sitting in the waterfront gardens looking out across the marina. Magic! ...and then there's the great selection of beers (great wine list as well)

Carlsberg, Asahi, Pilsner Urquell, Rogers, White Rabbit dark ale, Duke Pale Ale, Paulaner Hefe Weizen, Orval, Alhambra Reserva, Brewdog Punk IPA, Stone Pale Ale, Moo Brew Pale Ale, Yebisu-malt lager, Leffe Blond, La Trappe Blond, Samuel Smiths Organic Lager.

All these can be found at The Waterline Cafe ...at the Rosslyn Bay Marina, Yeppoon http://thewaterline.com.au/cafe_page.php


----------



## Rowy (30/10/12)

I lived and worked in Central Qld a fair bit of my life. Lived in Rocky, Rock Vegas what ever you want to call it as well. There was a saying I was told once and it about sums the place up....................The Fitzroy River is the arsehole of Qld and Rocky is shoved fair up it. Nothing over the last 30 years of association with the place has swayed me from the thought that this was a more than adequate description. Yeppoon area and the beaches are a beautiful location with the ugliest beachside town in Australia...........Yeppoon...............It is full of yobs and people who retired there, paid too much and are now can't afford to leave. Anyway just my 2c.


----------



## jameson (30/10/12)

Brad maybe a few quite ones it being my first week and that  Going to be working out at gracemere 12 hour days and 9 on Saturday so I was told. Will give you a shout when I know for Curtin.
Was told Rocky has a bit of a rap but shall be staying out of clubs and cowboy bars. That cafe looks like a hit for some Saturday afternoon thanks. But shall be chasing some good fish on my days off I here the barra are huge


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (31/10/12)

jameson said:


> Brad maybe a few quite ones it being my first week and that  Going to be working out at gracemere 12 hour days and 9 on Saturday so I was told. Will give you a shout when I know for Curtin.
> Was told Rocky has a bit of a rap but shall be staying out of clubs and cowboy bars. That cafe looks like a hit for some Saturday afternoon thanks. But shall be chasing some good fish on my days off I here the barra are huge



The Barra season is closed so as long as your willing to throw the Barra back after a happy snap, your best bet is to go to awoonga dam (near gladstone) where there is no barra season. Although imho freshwater barra should not be for human consumption and is shit for eating so its a catch 22 situation.


----------



## Damien13 (31/10/12)

Rowy said:


> I lived and worked in Central Qld a fair bit of my life. Lived in Rocky, Rock Vegas what ever you want to call it as well. There was a saying I was told once and it about sums the place up....................The Fitzroy River is the arsehole of Qld and Rocky is shoved fair up it. Nothing over the last 30 years of association with the place has swayed me from the thought that this was a more than adequate description. Yeppoon area and the beaches are a beautiful location with the ugliest beachside town in Australia...........Yeppoon...............It is full of yobs and people who retired there, paid too much and are now can't afford to leave. Anyway just my 2c.




THAT.... WAS.... POETIC..... seriously.... very well put.


----------



## Bax (6/11/12)

Hey guys, I live in Rocky,

If you've got any questions for places to go if you're stopping by I'll see if I can help out.

It's pretty much been summed up, there's not much choice especially on tap. The Ginger Mule - nearly opposite the Heritage Hotel usually tries to get some nicer beers.


----------

